# Handmade Betta Pillows



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I thought it was time to make a thread for these.
If anyone has seen my journal, you have seem that I've picked up making Betta pillows. I currently have 3 for sale, and am taking commissions, I'll usually do 3 at a time (to not overwhelm me). The cost is about $15 for a regular pillow, $20 for multicolored ones, or ones made with glitter fabric. 
Here are the pillows I have for sale:

























These are all hand stitched, and stuffed!
PM me if you are interested in one, and feel free to 'Like' my new FB page! :-D
https://www.facebook.com/Flare-Pillows-215810295463241/?fref=ts
(Mods, delete the link if not allowed)


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

those are really cool! Unfortunately I'm broke right now lol so when I can get one I will shoot you a PM!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you! LOL I know the feeling! (I'm doing these to bring in some extra change myself! :lol Just let me know.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

DangerousAngel said:


> Thank you! LOL I know the feeling! (I'm doing these to bring in some extra change myself! :lol Just let me know.


LOL I feel like my fish just suck out my money!


----------



## omegabetta (Apr 7, 2016)

These are adorable! I love the colors on the second and third ones especially, but your cutouts are all so huggable. This is such a neat idea! And a great way to pay for the betta-keeping addiction. Er, hobby.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

LOL I know, they do! I already need (want) more plants!!

Thank you Omega!! I make sure they're made out of the softest felt in the pile! ;-)


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

These are fantastic! Mine was really soft and well made, totally recommend if you have the money!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

How much do you think shipping would be? It doesn't need to be exact just an estimate.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I believe it's about $5-$7, it usually gets there in 2 days. 

Thank you Dragon!!!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

that's awesome! I think I will get one in the future!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Sounds great!!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I've made my first little plush, if anyone is interested in one! $5


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Cuuuuuttttteeeee! *squeal* I wish I could have one!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Yay! I'm glad you like it! I'd love to try making more! If you'd like this one, you can have him


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Only $5 for the plush? You're killing me!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Hehe yep! :-D


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

But... My parents have "trust issues."

_"No giving paypal to strangers!"_ *mocking voice*


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I can send you mine if that would work?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Haha, nope. Sorry!


((Sometimes I hate my parents .-.))


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Darn haha! What about just sending me a 5 dollar bill? I've done that before :lol:
That's OK if not though.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hmmm. Maybe for a custom. >3'


I'd actually have to _get_ the $5 first!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I can do a custom 
Just shoot me a PM whenever, I'm not really working on any right now, just 1.


----------



## Seaman2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for making me a pillow!! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

No problem! I'm getting the stuff today!!


----------



## omegabetta (Apr 7, 2016)

That little plush is adorable! I love your crafty side xD


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you! XD After I'm finished with the 2 pillows I have going, I'm going to try another plush!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

If you want practice, you can do my [former] girl, Poptart. SIP.

She was a Metallic, so she was different colors under different lighting, but she was usually blue. 180* Halfmoon Female.

(If you don't want to, its fine. I may or may not be able to get it.)


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I can give her a try soon!!! Thank you!!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hehe. :3 YW, but it's my pleasure.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Do you want her fins to be blue, red or purple? :3


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hmm... They were reddish purple with blue iradescence, so whatever you think lol


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

OK! I have some sparkly purple fabric, if that would work? Is it just her caudual that is purple?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

That's fine! And.. She's hard to explain! Ugh, I hate metallics. XD sometimes her fins were literally every color of the rainbow.


But do whatever you want. :3


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Awesome! She sounds so pretty! I'll get started on her soon! I've never made a female.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

:c *was* pretty. 

*sigh* Sometimes I hate sororities; she was the reason I almost disbanded it.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh no!! Did she die because of the sorority? I'm so sorry to hear that! That'll make this even more special I'm sure. What was her name again?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Poptart.

Yeah, she was killed by Viola. .-. Viola is no longer in the sorority >>


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Such a cute name! 
That's so sad! :-(


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm SO sorry it took so long! I tried 3 different times for her, and I wasn't happy with any of them. At a last ditch effort, this is what I came up with, and I'm still not very happy with it, if you'd like, I could make a pillow of her instead, it might be easier for me. 
You can still have this one if you'd like.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hehe; do whatever's easiest for you. It still looks pretty good!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you! I think I'll get started on a pillow. Would you still like this one, or just a pillow?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

.... Idk


:3 Lets see; finish the pillow first.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

If I have time, it should be done tomorrow. I'm definitely a lot happier with this one so far.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Here she is!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Sorry! I didn't see the thread when it was bumped up.  She's gorgeous!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

No problem!! I'm so glad you like her! I'm definitely more pleased with the pillow! Would you still like it? I might could do free shipping for you, for all the troubles lol, so they cost would only be about $10 since it's a bit smaller than some of my others.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I probably won't be able to get it, my parents are still overprotective. *sigh* She really is beautiful and if you do sell it, I hope whoever gets it appreciates it as much as I do. :3


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That's ok, I had fun making it! I'll see if anyone is interested. Thank you for the opportunity to make her!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Bump! These are the pillows that are currently available, I can still do commissions too!
Top 2 are $20, and the bottom 2 are $15









Plush is $5 and the small HM female pillow is $10


----------



## pinkiepastel (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh my gosh! These are so adorable! After I buy everything I need for another Betta I will see if I have enough money for a plush!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Very cool! Just shoot me a PM whenever!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm still open for commissions, if anyone is interested! ^^


----------

